# Safestrap on rooted 901?



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone got this working? Everytime I load safestrap on 901 and then make a backup in nonsafe and then enable safe mode.... It won't boot.... Blank screen with lights on...

Successfully onto 901 but having problems with Safestrap...


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

I just went through the update process last night, started from scratch though... everythings working as it should here!


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

mr2324jgf said:


> I just went through the update process last night, started from scratch though... everythings working as it should here!


but did you get safestrap running right after the update? If so, what were the steps?


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

islandfever said:


> but did you get safestrap running right after the update? If so, what were the steps?


If I understand correctly. It won't boot because U have to install a ROM in safe mode before I try to boot back up. Its like having ur stock ROM in nonsafe mode and ur play around stuff in safe mode. Hope that answers ur question. If not i'm sure someone will. good luck!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> If I understand correctly. It won't boot because U have to install a ROM in safe mode before I try to boot back up. Its like having ur stock ROM in nonsafe mode and ur play around stuff in safe mode. Hope that answers ur question. If not i'm sure someone will. good luck!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


OK....so what youre saying is safestrap wont allow you to reboot on the stock ROM just custom ROMs?


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

islandfever said:


> OK....so what youre saying is safestrap wont allow you to reboot on the stock ROM just custom ROMs?


You may need to get to stock and start over.. sounds like your original backup became corrupt somehow...

I updated to 901.
I was already rooted coming from 893.
Downloaded safestrap from hashcode.
Booted into safestrap, backed up original rom with webtop etc, enabled safe mode, flashed eclipse nandroid etc... I can flip-flop between non/safe and boot both just fine.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

mr2324jgf said:


> You may need to get to stock and start over.. sounds like your original backup became corrupt somehow...
> 
> I updated to 901.
> I was already rooted coming from 893.
> ...


I think my mistake was that i only have stock 901 on the phone. Safetrapped....backed up in non safe....then enabled safe...and rebooted....did i need to load another 901...or restore/load the backup on the safeside before rebooting?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

islandfever said:


> I think my mistake was that i only have stock 901 on the phone. Safetrapped....backed up in non safe....then enabled safe...and rebooted....did i need to load another 901...or restore/load the backup on the safeside before rebooting?


You *HAVE* to flash or restore *SOMETHING* to the safe system the first time you switch to it or you will have no system to boot.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> You *HAVE* to flash or restore *SOMETHING* to the safe system the first time you switch to it or you will have no system to boot.


Makes sense....can it be the backup from the non safe side?


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

When you say backup, did you make the backup *before* entering safestrap, or did you make the backuop via the alternate (green colored) recovery?

If it is the green colored recovery, probably not, as safestrap is keeping separate partitions for keeping the ROMs separate. You'll still need another ROM.

However, if you can manage to make a Nandroid backup first (assuming this is not what your doing now) and then enable the safe system, you should, theoretically, be able to restore that one as well.

Holy system backup, batman!


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

John L. Galt said:


> When you say backup, did you make the backup *before* entering safestrap, or did you make the backuop via the alternate (green colored) recovery?
> 
> If it is the green colored recovery, probably not, as safestrap is keeping separate partitions for keeping the ROMs separate. You'll still need another ROM.
> 
> ...


Right now....since i reflashed to stock again. I have no back up and no safestrap installed. So uour saying i should bootstrap and do nandroid in CWR? Or stock recovery?

Then uninstall bootstrap...safestrap...back up in safestrap...then load nadroid in safeside?


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

The safestrap recovery should be able to make a nandroid backup *before* you enable the Safe System.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

John L. Galt said:


> The safestrap recovery should be able to make a nandroid backup *before* you enable the Safe System.


But that is still the green recovery as you stated before...confused now...although i understand what ur saying


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

I wasn't able to convey my point very clearly there, and I'm sorry. What I meant was that if you were *just *enabling safe and trying to use the backup that the safe enabling makes.

If you make your own backup and then enable safe, it should be able to - provided the backup is made to the SDCard (/sdcard-ext) and not the internal storage (/sdcard).

Sorry, had limited time and was tapatalking so I was terse.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

John L. Galt said:


> I wasn't able to convey my point very clearly there, and I'm sorry. What I meant was that if you were *just *enabling safe and trying to use the backup that the safe enabling makes.
> 
> If you make your own backup and then enable safe, it should be able to - provided the backup is made to the SDCard (/sdcard-ext) and not the internal storage (/sdcard).
> 
> Sorry, had limited time and was tapatalking so I was terse.


OK so I should be able to safetrap, back up in non safe and the enable safe...load back up in safe?


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

*should*. Again, location of saving is going to be key. If it saves to internal, you may not have access to it once you enable safe. I haven't actually tried it, but I will now.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

You can access backups on both internal and external from Safestrap, but only from the /Safestrap/backup folder.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## beidave (Oct 8, 2011)

So here's my question. I'm trying to change my non safe system, what's protocol on that? Back to bootstrap and then safe strap? And I'm guessing I have to uninstall the safe strap.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

That's my understanding, yes.

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------

